# Bootstrap Standard Tooltips bei Form Validierung anpassen



## xtramen01 (8. Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag,
ich hoffe es kennt sich jemand mit Bootstrap ein wenig aus, denn ich komme nicht weiter.
Bei Bootstrap kann man ja mit HTML Attributen arbeiten um Formulare zu validieren. z.b. required.
Bei einem Select z.b. erscheint bei leerem Wert, ein Tooltip mit der Meldung "! Wählen Sie ein Element aus der Liste aus". Ich suche nun nach einer Möglichkeit den Text des Tooltips anzupassen und finde leider keine.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## SpiceLab (8. Dezember 2014)

Ist hier von tooltip.js, oder validator.js, oder evtl. von einem jQuery-Plugin wie z.B. BootstrapValidator die Rede?

Andernfalls zeig mal bitte den vorliegenden Quellcode.


----------



## xtramen01 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ach ich bin verwirrt glaube ich :-/
Habe gerade festgestellt, das es sich um Standard-Tooltips handelt, wenn man das Attribute required setzt. Sorry!
Auf diesen Text hat man sicher keinen Einfluss, ausser mit einem extra Tool, oder?


----------



## SpiceLab (8. Dezember 2014)

Zeig doch bitte mal den Code.


----------



## xtramen01 (8. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre ein Beispiel:


```
<label class="select">
    <select name="id[4]" required="" class="form-control" onchange="calculate_price();">
        <option value="" selected="selected">Memory</option>
        <option value="1">4 mb</option>
        <option value="2">8 mb (+ 50.00 EUR)</option>
        <option value="3">16 mb (+ 70.00 EUR)</option>
    </select><i></i><br>
</label>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (8. Dezember 2014)

Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um ein "Bootstrap Standard Tooltip", sondern einfach um das "HTML5 Feature" für das required-Attribut.

Sofern du nicht auf eines meiner beiden genannten "Validator"-Plugins (http://1000hz.github.io/bootstrap-validator/ oder http://bootstrapvalidator.com/) zurückgreifen willst, kannst du per google mit html5 overwrite required message erfahren, wie sich der Textinhalt per JS manipulieren (überschreiben) lässst.
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich gibt es für das Styling die Pseudoklassen

::required
::invalid
::valid
::user-error

Aber die Unterstützung on required ist extremst browserabhängig und deshalb sollte man nicht auf eine serverseitige Validierung verzichten.
Ich persönlich setze immer noch externe Plugins für die JS validierung ein.

Für die Verwendung mit Bootstrap gibt es ein paar Plugins wie 
http://bootstrapvalidator.com/ 
http://1000hz.github.io/bootstrap-validator/
http://reactiveraven.github.io/jqBootstrapValidation/

Grüße


----------

